# another goodern from blackwater(4/24/14)



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

well, me & ol Ed from work..(aka,"gatorbane") decided to hit the river after quittin time on thursday. we got to our spot around 5 with fairly high expectations for the trip. 1st hr was slow, then somebody grabbed my trusty ol trick worm, so i proceeded to set the hook!..."GIT DA NET!!!" were my next words as i struggled to keep the fatty out of my trollin motor.. Ed was quick on the draw & had her netted in about a minute. WHEW! hi fives all around. dug out my digital scale and the doggone battery is dead, so we took a pic & guesstimated her in the low to mid 7's.. got her back in the water asap cuz she hadnt even spawned yet! she was football fat, man & bursting with roe.. got several other small keepers b4 dark, but my day was made already.. Ron


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice bass and good report. Were you North of bridge?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice big gal....


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

Fielro said:


> Nice bass and good report. Were you North of bridge?


 yessir:whistling:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a nice one, way to go !


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

That's what I'm talking about!! Fine bass and good report!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Always a pleasure Brother! Netting that Pig was almost as good as catching her myself. Next one's mine!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Dammit man nice fish:thumbup:


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Good on ya for throwing her back. Congrats...

NJD


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Excellent fish! Congrats!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice. Congrats!! Hard to believe she hasn't laid. This winter has nature doing screwy stuff!


----------

